# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Σπασμένο το κάτω ράμφος σε θυληκό budgie

## Sapien

Καλημερα σας.
Εχω ενα ζευγαρι budgies 1.5 χρονο περιπου. Πριν απο 20 μερες τους εβαλα φωλια, καθως εβλεπα οτι κανανε προσπαθειες για ζευγαρωμα. Την φωλια την ειχα παρει απο την ανοιξη, απλα παρουσιασε ο αρσενικος (Conan) ενα θεματακι  με ακαρεα κι επρεπε να ακολουθησουμε αγωγη. Μετα την αγωγη δεν τα ειδα να ασχολουνται και πολυ με την φωλια, οποτε τους την εβγαλα και την ξαναβαλα τωρα.

Αυτες τις μερες τα εβλεπα να "φλερταρουν" πολυ, την θυληκια (Bella) να μπαινοβγαινει πολυ συχνα στην φωλια και να σκαλιζει, ο Conan μπαινοβγαινε πολυ επισης και γενικα περνουσαν πολυ μεγαλο μερος της ημερας μεσα στην φωλια. Σημερα, Κυριακη, βρηκα το πρωι την Bella ματωμενη κατω απο το ραμφος.. Πρωτη μου κινηση ηταν να τα χωρισω κ να βαλω τον Conan σε ενα αλλο κλουβακι που χρησιμοποιω για να τα μεταφερω στον πτηνιατρο. Μετα εβγαλα την Bella κ την εψαξα να δω απο πού προερχοταν η αιμορραγια κ με λυπη μου ανακαλυψα οτι το ραμφος της ηταν σπασμενο απο τη μια μερια.. Οχι αποκολλημενο. Ισως να λειπει κ ενα μικρο κομματακι, αλλα με τοσο αιμα δε μπορουσα να διακρινω καλα.. Επισης ειχε αιμα στα ματακια της, αλλα δεν ηταν τραυματισμενα. Την καθαρισα με μπατονεττα, οσο πιο μαλακια γινοταν, στην περιοχη με λιγο νερακι στο οποιο ειχα αραιωσει 1-2 σταγονες Betadine για να αποφυγω την οποια μολυνση.. Ο,τι μπορουσα εκανα με ο,τι ειχα στο σπιτι εκεινη την ωρα. 

Πηρα τον πτηνιατρο κ μου υπεδειξε να βρω εφημερευον φαρμακειο (μια κ ηταν Κυριακη) κ να παρω δεξτροζη, αφου αφησω την Bella λιγο να ηρεμησει κ να κοιμηθει σε σκοτεινο ησυχο μερος. Την δεξτροζη μου ειπε να την βαλω στην ποτιστρα αντι για νερο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δε μου ειπε ποσο % δεξτροζη κ οταν με ρωτησαν απ'το φαρμακειο, χρειαστηκε να τον ξανακαλεσω, αλλα δεν τον εβρισκα.. Οποτε η αγορα της δεξτροζης καθυστερησε μεχρι να ψαξω οπως μπορουσα για να μην κανω καποια γκαφα. Βρηκα τηλ ενος αλλου πτηνιατρου, ο οποιος ηταν αρκετα ευγενικος ωστε να με βοηθησει τηλεφωνικα χωρις να με ξερει καν. Μου ειπε οτι καλο θα ηταν να δοκιμασω να της δωσω κρεμα για νεοσσους απο συριγγα, ωστε να μπορει να φαει λιγακι. Εγω ευτυχως ειχα παρει μια σκονη, που ειναι καταλληλη για νεοσσους αλλα κ για εγκυμονουσες θυληκιες, την οποια εκανα χυλο με λιγο νερο, ωστε να περναει απο συριγγα. Για την δεξτροζη μου ειπε να παρω την 5% που δινουν σε συσκευασιες του 1 lt. Τα εκανα ολα αυτα.. Την δεξτροζη την δεχθηκε πολυ ευκολα κ γρηγορα. Απο τον χυλο εφαγε 5-6 μπουκιες κ μετα δεν ηθελε αλλο (ισως να μην τρωγοταν κιολας!).

Δυστυχως αφου την ταϊσα, ανακαλυψα οτι το ραμφος της ειχε σπασει κ απο την αλλη μερια.. Εκει ηταν που τα εχασα εντελως.. Την ξεπλυνα οσο μπορουσα (την ειχα πασαλειψει με την τροφη κ φυσικα φοβομουν για μολυνση) κ την εβαλα στο κλουβι. Μετα απο καμια ωρα, σα να πηρε τα πανω της κ πηγαινοερχοταν μεταξυ ποτιστρας κ ταϊστρας. Επινε απο την δεξτροζη, αλλα κι απο την ταϊστρα επαιρνε 2-3 σπορακια, ισα-ισα, τα καθαριζε, ετρωγε και σταματαγε.. Μετα πηγε σε ενα παστελακι που τους εχω βαλει να τσιμπολογανε, κ ετρωγε κι απο'κει.. Επειδη ομως φοβομουν μην γινει χειροτερα το ραμφος της με τα δαγκωματα στο παστελακι, περιμενα να σταματησει (μην την τρομαξω) κ το απομακρυνα απο το κλουβι. Αφησα μονο τη μια ταϊστρα κ την ποτιστρα. Μετα απο λιγες ωρες ξαναδοκιμασα να της δωσω λιγο χυλο ακομη, επειδη την εβλεπα να πηγαινει στην ταϊστρα, αλλα ετρωγε ελαχιστα. Σκεφτηκα οτι πειναει κ ηθελα εστω κ λιγο να την βαλω να φαει. Στο μεσοδιαστημα ειχε πιει αρκετες φορες δεξτροζη. Της εριξα λιγες σταγονιτσες ακομη νερακι με Betadine (αραιωμενο) κ την ξαναφησα μεσα. Εκτοτε την εχω βαλει για υπνο κ την ελεγχω ανα 1 ωρα..

Οσον αφορα το απο τι προκληθηκε, λογικα εγινε απο τον Conan.. Μαλλον εγινε πολυ νωρις το πρωι, το κλουβι ηταν στο μπαλκονι κ δυστυχως δεν τα ακουσα. Ακουσε η μητερα μου καποιες φωνες, αλλα δεν πηγε να κοιταξει επειδη θεωρησε οτι φωναζουν οπως κανουν καθε πρωι (σηκωνουν κοσμο στο ποδι καθε μερα). Εγω απο την αλλη, με το παραμικρο που ακουω πηγαινω κ τσεκαρω μην τυχον κ εχει συμβει κατι, οτιδηποτε.. Ποτε δεν ξερεις.. Παρολα αυτα, χτυπιεμαι γιατι δεν ακουσα τιποτα..

Οταν κοιταξα τη φωλια, εχει μεινει στον πατο κατι "χυμενο" σε κροκι-πορτοκαλι χρωμα, το οποιο μοιαζει πολυ σαν υπολειμμα αυγου.. Τσοφλια δεν βρηκαμε πουθενα στο πατωμα.. Υπαρχουν κ καποια σημαδια που μοιαζουν να προηλθαν απο αιμα, αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω. Την εχω αφησει ετσι την φωλια να την κοιταξει ο πτηνιατρος, με τον οποιο εχω ραντεβου το πρωι..

Μαλλον η Bella εκανε 1 αυγουλακι και ο Conan το κατεστρεψε, οπως κανουν καμια φορα τα αρσενικα.. Εκεινη πηγε να το προστατεψει κ μαλλον ετσι εγινε ολο το σκηνικο. Δε μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο.. Αν θελετε μου λετε αποψεις πανω σε αυτο.

Αν εκανε 1 αυγουλακι, ενδεχομενως να περιμενουμε κ αλλα στις επομενες μερες.. Την φωλια ομως δεν την εβαλα ξανα, επειδη σκεφτομαι οτι αν εγινε εκει μεσα το περιστατικο, μπορει η κακομοιρουλα να φοβαται ή να αγχωθει.. Επισης, ετσι οπως ειναι τωρα, θα εχει δυναμεις να συνεχισει?

Ανησυχω για το ραμφος της. Δε με ενδιαφερει απο αποψη εμφανισης.. Ακομα κ ετσι ταλαιπωρημενη που ειναι τωρα, εμενα μου φαινεται κουκλα. Ανησυχω για τη μετεπειτα υγεια της. Αν θα καταφερει ο πτηνιατρος να κανει κατι για να στερεωθει το ραμφος.. Διαβασα οτι υπαρχουν τεχνικες με υλικα που χρησιμοποιουνται στην οδοντιατρικη ή ακομα κ στην ονυχοπλαστικη, τα οποια βοηθουν στο να "δεσει" ενα σπασμενο ραμφος. Ή ακομα κ να κανουν αναδομηση του ραμφους που μπορει να εχει αποκολληθει εντελως. Ευτυχως το ραμφος της Bella ειναι απλα ραγισμενο προς το παρον.. Ομως με το περασμα των ωρων κ λογω ημερας που τα παντα ηταν κλειστα κ δε μπορουσα να μεταβω σε καποια κλινικη, φοβαμαι μηπως νεκρωθει.. Ειναι που κι εκεινη δεν τ'αφηνει σε ησυχια! Τη μια δαγκωνε το παστελακι, την αλλη καθαριζε σπορους κ μετα σκαρφαλωνε στα καγκελα. Ημαρτον δηλαδη!

Επισης ολη την ημερα που τα ειχα σε χωριστα κλουβια, τα ειχα διπλα το ενα στο αλλο. Ο Conan δεν επαιρνε τα ματια του απο πανω της, συνεχως της "μιλουσε".. εκεινη απαντουσε αραια και πού.. κι επισης εκεινος ηταν ανησυχος στο κλουβι του. Δεν εφαγε σχεδον καθολου ουτε εκεινος.. 

Θα ηθελα να μοιραστειτε μαζι μου τις σκεψεις σας, ή τυχον εμπειριες σας, ή ακομα κι αν γνωριζετε κατι παραπανω γι'αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.. Θα σας ειμαι υποχρεη.. Ειναι 4 τα ξημερωματα κ φοβαμαι να πεσω για υπνο, επειδη δεν θα μπορω να την ελεγχω ή δεν ξερω τι θα αντικρυσω το πρωι.. Ειδικα εφοσον ξερω οτι θα μπορουσα να την ειχα σωσει κ δεν ακουσα τιποτα..

----------


## jk21

Πριν απο ολα ,αυτο που πρεπει να γινει ,ειναι να ηρεμησεις !!!!

το πουλακι δεχθηκε τις καταλληλες κινησεις 

δεξτροζη για αντικατασταση της ενεργειας που θα του δεινει η τροφη ,τωρα  που δεν μπορει ευκολα να φαει .Απο τη στιγμη που πινει κανονικα ,μην αγχωνεσαι δεν κινδινευει ακομα και να μην ετρωγε καθολου.Η κρεμα αν γινεται με καθαρα υλικα και δεν υπαρχει πια αιμοραγια στο πουλακι ,δεν νομιζω να μολυνει το ραμφος του και αν οταν τρωει δεν τραυματιζεται επιπλεον ,να συνεχισεις να δινεις αλλα οσο θελει .Μην το ζοριζεις 

για τα σπορια αν πρεπει να τρωει ,θα το αξιολογησει ο γιατρος που θα την δει απο κοντα .Ισως να μην πρεπει να πιεζει το ραμφος για καποιες μερες ,αν ειναι αρκετα χτυπημενο .Αν δεν ειναι ,μαλλον θα μπορει να τρωει κανονικα .Με απλο ραγισμα ,αν δεν θρεψει απο μονο του ,σιγουρα με καποια υλικα τετοια οπως ανεφερες ,θα μπορει να συγκολληθει .Δεν ανησυχω για νεκρωση (δεν εχω δει βεβαια το βαθμο σπασιματος )

----------


## Sapien

> Πριν απο ολα ,αυτο που πρεπει να γινει ,ειναι να ηρεμησεις !!!!
> 
> το πουλακι δεχθηκε τις καταλληλες κινησεις 
> 
> δεξτροζη για αντικατασταση της ενεργειας που θα του δεινει η τροφη ,τωρα  που δεν μπορει ευκολα να φαει .Απο τη στιγμη που πινει κανονικα ,μην αγχωνεσαι δεν κινδινευει ακομα και να μην ετρωγε καθολου.Η κρεμα αν γινεται με καθαρα υλικα και δεν υπαρχει πια αιμοραγια στο πουλακι ,δεν νομιζω να μολυνει το ραμφος του και αν οταν τρωει δεν τραυματιζεται επιπλεον ,να συνεχισεις να δινεις αλλα οσο θελει .Μην το ζοριζεις 
> 
> για τα σπορια αν πρεπει να τρωει ,θα το αξιολογησει ο γιατρος που θα την δει απο κοντα .Ισως να μην πρεπει να πιεζει το ραμφος για καποιες μερες ,αν ειναι αρκετα χτυπημενο .Αν δεν ειναι ,μαλλον θα μπορει να τρωει κανονικα .Με απλο ραγισμα ,αν δεν θρεψει απο μονο του ,σιγουρα με καποια υλικα τετοια οπως ανεφερες ,θα μπορει να συγκολληθει .Δεν ανησυχω για νεκρωση (δεν εχω δει βεβαια το βαθμο σπασιματος )


Καλημερα κ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου!

Η κρεμα εγινε απο μια σκονη για νεοσσους και εγκυμονουσες θυληκιες (γνωστης εταιρειας), και νερακι. Ευχομαι να θεωρουνται καθαρα υλικα, καθως δεν ειχα κατι αλλο στο σπιτι. Μια φιλη μου ειπε να δοκιμαζα παιδικη τροφη να της εφτιαχνα. Εχω μια με δημητριακα κ σιδηρο, την οποια τρωω για πρωινο (εχω αναιμια). Επειδη προσεξα οτι η Bella δεν "πολυτρελαινοταν" για την κρεμα για νεοσσους, θα μπορουσα οντως να της φτιαξω αυτην την παιδικη? Φοβαμαι επειδη ειναι φτιαγμενη για ανθρωπους μηπως παθει τιποτα. Αν κ η φιλη μου, μου ειπε οτι εκεινη την ειχε χρησιμοποιησει χωρις προβλημα. Επισης, η "ανθρωπινη" ειναι πολυ πιο νοστιμη κ ισως την φαει με περισσοτερη ορεξη..

Σημερα το πρωι που ξυπνησε, φαινεται λιγακι καλυτερα. Εκανε την "κουρα ομορφιας" της (οπως την λεμε εμεις) κ εχει καθαρισει εντελως απο τα αιματα. Επισης φτιαχνει τα φτερακια της πιο "ανετα" απο ο,τι χθες.. Πινει δεξτροζη απο μονη της (ευτυχως!). Μονο που το ματακι της ειναι παλι πρησμενο (χθες ειχε ξεπρηστει μετα απο καποιες ωρες - ξεχασα να το αναφερω) κι επισης, οταν κανει αποπειρες να τραφει με τα σπορακια της, δεν τρωει σχεδον τιποτα. Χθες καταφερνε να ξεφλουδισει κ να φαει εστω 3-4 σπορακια..

Λες να πρεπει να βγαλω την ταϊστρα εντελως για να μην κανει αυτες τις αποπειρες? Φοβαμαι μην την απελπισω  :sad: 
Οταν την ταϊζα προσπαθησα να μην την ζοριζω.. Της εδινα μια "γουλιτσα" απεξω απ'το στοματακι κ εκεινη αν ηθελε την επαιρνε. Την δεξτροζη την κατεβαζε σαν junkie βεβαια  :winky: 

Σε λιγο ειναι να την παω στον πτηνιατρο, οποτε θα μου πει κι αυτος τι πρεπει να κανω κ αν ειναι θα σας τα μεταφερω κι εδω, να τα κουβεντιασουμε.
Αν θελεις, μπορω οταν επιστρεψω να ανεβασω φωτο, για να δεις πώς ειναι.. αν κ δε φαινονται πολυ τα σπασιματα.. δεν ηθελα να την παιδεψω πολυ.

----------


## Pidgey

Sapien και εμένα οι κινήσεις που έκανες -παρά την αγωνία σου- από τον τραυματισμό του και μετά, όπως σου έγραψε και ο κ. Δημήτρης, μου φαίνονται σωστές.

Εφόσον το πουλάκι πήγε και έφαγε έστω και λίγους σπόρους αλλά και απ' το "παστελάκι", πιθανόν να μην πονάει πάρα πολύ. Άρα και η ζημιά στο ράμφος ίσως να μην είναι τόσο μεγάλη, εφόσον δεν ξεμάτωσαι πάλι. Μην ανησυχείς, έκανες ότι έπρπεπε και ότι μπορούσες.

Όταν έχεις νεότερο από το γιατρό που θα πας ενημέρωσε μας αν θέλεις για το τι σου είπε. (edit: τώρα είδα το 2ο μήνυμα σου)

Καλή ανάρωση στο φιλαράκι σου.

----------


## jk21

αφαιρεσε προς το παρον τους σπορους ,εκτος αν ο γιατρος συστησει το αντιθετο

φτιαξε αυγοτροφη  τριβοντας αρχικα  νιφαδες βρωμης γυρω στα 50 γρ και προσθετονας στη συνεχεια στο μουλτι ενα αυγο καλα βρασμενο για 12 λεπτα (σταδιακα ωστε με παλμικες ενεργοποιησεις του μουλτι να γινει αφρατη αλλα οχι λασπωμενη 

σε αυτη την αυγοτροφη ,αν θες ριξει λιγη κρεμα νεοσσων ή αυτη που λες για ανθρωπους και ανακατεψε με το κουταλι 

αν δεν τρωει αυγοτροφη μονο του (πιστευω θα το κανει ) τοτε φτιαχνε κρεμα και δινε 

για ανθρωπινη κανει μονο η νεσττλε που δεν εχει αρκετο γαλα και εχει αλευρα πανω απο 50 % .εχει και προβιοτικο bifidus μεσα της .Οχι ομως για μεγαλο διαστημα .Αν και θεωρω ποιοτικα την ετοιμη για πτηνα χειροτερη σε πρωτες υλες ,η ανθρωπινη εχει και γαλα που δεν θελω να ειναι σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες στη διατροφη του ,ειδικα αν χρειαστει να δινεται για μακρυ χρονικο διαστημα 

Μπορεις να κανεις μια μιξη οταν ετοιμαζεις την κρεμα

----------


## Sapien

Καταρχας ευχαριστω παρα παρα παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας!  :Big Grin: 

JK21 - ειχα δει καπου μια αυγοτροφη που ειχες ανεβασει κ θα την ξαναβρω να την ετοιμασω γιατι μου ειχε φανει super.

Pigey - σ'ευχαριστω που κι εσυ με καθησυχασες. 

Πρωτη φορα ασχοληθηκα με περιθαλψη πτηνου. Δεν ειχα ιδεα κ ευτυχως μου'κοψε κ κινηθηκα γρηγορα κ εκανα αρκετα τηλεφωνηματα για να βρω τους καταλληλους ανθρωπους να με συμβουλεψουν. Ειναι πολυ βασικο αυτο τελικα.. Μεχρι κ στην ΑΝΙΜΑ πηρα τηλ.. Ομως, για να μην ξαναβρεθω σε αυτη την κατασταση θα κατσω να μαζεψω πληροφοριες για τυπου "first aid kit" ωστε να ειμαι προετοιμασμενη για οτιδηποτε αλλη φορα. Επειδη πολυ απλα, δεν ξερει κανεις το ποτε και το τι θα του τυχει.. Εφοσον εγινε Κυριακατικα που τα παντα ηταν κλειστα, τα χερια μου ηταν δεμενα με αποτελεσμα να αγχωθω απιστευτα.. Τι να πω? Απο τη μια την φροντιζα κ οταν την εβαζα πισω στο κλουβι πηγαινα στο μπαλκονι κ εκλαιγα.. Ειχα παθει σοκ.. Σαν καμια ξεμωραμενη εκανα κ γενικα δεν ειμαι ετσι.. Απλα σκεφτομουν οτι μπορουσα να την ειχα σωσει πριν καταληξει να βιωσει αυτη την ταλαιπωρια η κακομοιρουλα  :sad: 

Παρολα αυτα.. Εχω νεα! Ευτυχως *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΑ!!*  :Youpi:  :Jumping0011:  :: 

Πριν λιγο γυρισαμε απο τον πτηνιατρο.. Δοξα τω Θεω, ειχα κανει λαθος κ δεν ειχε σπασει σε κανενα σημειο.. Το 2ο σημειο το ειχα δει λαθος επειδη ειχε πεσει αιμα εκει που ενωνεται το ραμφος με το κεφαλακι της κ το περασα για ρωγμη.. Ευτυχως δεν υπηρχε καμια ζημια.. Το 1ο "σπασιμο" τελικα δεν ηταν ακριβως "σπασιμο" αλλα ο Conan ειχε καταφερει να "βγαλει" αυτουσιο το σημειο ενωσης του ραμφους εξω απο τον μυ.. (Εντελως βαρβαρος ο Conan, τελικα  :Mad0054: ). Ειχε ας πουμε, "ξεκολλησει", αλλα αυτουσιο.. Χωρις ραγισμα.. Ομως ειχε κοπει αρκετα ο μυς εκει κ ο γιατρος εκρινε σωστο να κανει 2 ραμματακια για να τον σταθεροποιησει κ να ξαναδεσει μετα απο λιγες μερες.. Το ραμφος με το καιρο θα δεσει με το μυ, εφοσον εγιναν τα ραμματα σταθεροποιησης..

Μου ετοιμασε σε συριγγα μια φορμουλα απο παυσιπονο να της δινω 2 σταγονες ανα ημερα. Επισης, μου εγραψε να παρω ενα κολλύριο με αντιβιωση, το οποιο μου ειπε οτι θα σταζω 1 σταγονιτσα στο ματι με τετοιο τροπο ωστε το περισσιο να κυλαει στο στομα.. Ετσι θα συνελθει το ματακι της, αλλα θα παιρνει κ αντιβιωση.. Μου ειπε να φτιαξω αυτη την παιδικη τροφη που εχω κ για 'μενα κ να της την δινω για 3-4 μερες, επι 3-4 φορες τη μερα.
Βεβαια θα δοκιμασω να εφαρμοσω κ την αυγοτροφη που ανεφερε παραπανω ο JK21.. Τελος, μου ειπε να συνεχισω να της δινω δεξτροζη στην ποτιστρα..

Η υποψια μου αναφορικα με τα αυγουλακια ψιλοεπιβεβαιωθηκε απο τον γιατρο, αλλα επειδη την ειχε παιδεψει αρκετα δεν την εξετασε για το αν εχει μεσα της περισσοτερα.. Μου ειπε ομως οτι εφοσον γεννησε 1, ενδεχομενως να ετοιμαζεται και για αλλα.. Κ το επιβεβαιωνει απο το γεγονος οτι εχει χασει λιγο βαρος η μικρη.. Δικαιολογειται συνηθως απο το οτι ετοιμαζεται να γινει μανουλα  :Happy:  Οποτε μου ειπε να ξαναβαλω την φωλια..
Τον Conan μου ειπε να τον κρατησω χωρια για τουλαχιστον 1 βδομαδα.. Αν γεννησει, φανταζομαι θα μεινουν χωρια για περισσοτερο καιρο.. Παρολα αυτα, τα κλουβακια τους τα εχω διπλα-διπλα..

Αυτη την στιγμη η μικρη μου ειναι σαφως καλυτερα.. Ειναι μια κουκλα! Εχει αρχισει τα γνωριμα ακροβατικα της (λιγο με αγχωνει ομως, καθως χρησιμοποιει το ραμφος της για να γατζωνεται), κελαηδαει (οχι πολυ αλλα χθες δεν ειχε βγαλει μιλια), ειναι πιο ζωηρη, πινει το redbull (δεξτροζη) της  ::  κ γενικα ειναι σε πολυ καλυτερη φορμα απο ο,τι ηταν το πρωι.. Σε λιγο θα παω να της παρω ενα κλουβι δικο της (τωρα ειναι σε ενα μικρουλι που το εχω για μεταφορα στον γιατρο) ωστε να ειναι πιο ανετη για να μπει κ η φωλιτσα της..

Τιποτα.. να εχει ο Θεος καλα τον  :Love0030:  *γιατρο*..  :Love0030: 

Υ.Γ.: JK21 ειχα ηδη αφαιρεσει τους σπορους (μου 'κοψε) αλλα και ο γιατρος ειπε καλυτερα την κρεμουλα για λιγες μερες.. (ξεχασα να το γραψω πριν)

----------


## Sapien

Καλησπερα και παλι  :Happy: 

Λοιπον: πρεπει να κανω μια διορθωση. Τελικα ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι *ΑΝ δε μπορει να φαει σπορους, να την ταΐσω κρεμουλα..* Η Bella ξεκινησε ορθοπεταλιες με τους σπορους.. Οποτε πηρα τον πτηνιατρο κ τον ρωτησα κι εκει μου υπενθυμισε τι μου ειχε πει.. Επισης, οσο ελειπα να της παρω καινουριο κλουβι (να μην την εχω στην "γκαρσονιερα"), εκανε 1 αυγουλακι!  :Party0011:  :Anim 19: 

Το θεμα ειναι τωρα οτι, για να μην παρω ΞΑΝΑ τον πτηνιατρο κ με βρισει.. Ξερετε να μου πειτε ποια ειναι η αναμενομενη συμπεριφορα της μανουλας οταν κανει το αυγο? Το προβλημα ειναι οτι το αυγο το εκανε οσο ηταν στο μικρο κλουβι, οποτε δεν ειχα προλαβει να βαλω ακομη την φωλια.. Θα την εβαζα μολις της επαιρνα το καινουριο (λογω ελλειψης σε 2 μεγαλα καταστηματα κ λογω ωραριου Δευτερας των μικρων καταστηματων, δε μπορεσα να το παρω τελικα - θα το παρω αυριο). Το εκανε λοιπον εκτος φωλιας.. Ο πτηνιατρος μου ειπε οτι απλα μπορω να το μαζεψω κ να το βαλω στην φωλια, χωρις να υπαρχει προβλημα μυρωδιας κτλ.. Ομως, η Bella μπηκε μονο 1 φορα στην φωλια κ τωρα ειναι εξω, σε ενα κλαδακι κ κοιμαται.. Το αυγουλακι ειναι μονο του μεσα..

Εχετε κατι να προτεινετε? Δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι μεσα για να το κλωσσαει, να το προσεχει κτλ? (Τωρα μολις ξυπνησε κ ξεκινησε παλι τις ορθοπεταλιες με τους σπορους.. αλλα δεν πηγε στη φωλια) Χρειαζεται να κανω εγω κατι? Να βοηθησω καπως?
Γνωμες?  :Confused0013:

----------


## Steliosan

Με τη ζεστη που επικρατει δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις προβλημα στο να κατσει αλλα καλυτερα να το παρεις το αυγο δεν ειναι περιοδος ζευγαρωματος αυγουστιατικα λυπησου το κακομοιρο το πουλακι,επισης το οτι δεν καθεται μπορει να ειναι δειγμα οτι πιθανον να περιμενεις και αλλο αυγο.

----------


## Sapien

> Με τη ζεστη που επικρατει δεν νομιζω οτι εχεις προβλημα στο να κατσει αλλα καλυτερα να το παρεις το αυγο δεν ειναι περιοδος ζευγαρωματος αυγουστιατικα λυπησου το κακομοιρο το πουλακι,επισης το οτι δεν καθεται μπορει να ειναι δειγμα οτι πιθανον να περιμενεις και αλλο αυγο.


Δεν την εβαλα να γεννησει με το ζορι  ::  Την φωλια την εβαλα οταν ειδα οτι η συμπεριφορα τους πηγαινε προς τα εκει κ εννοειται οτι ζητησα την γνωμη του γιατρου. Εφοσον μου εδωσε το ΟΚ ο γιατρος, τοτε το εκανα. Βασικα κ εγω εχω διαβασει οτι ειναι καλυτερα την Ανοιξη.. Αλλα την Ανοιξη ειχε μολυνθει απο ακαρεα ο Conan οποτε το ανεβαλλα.. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε να τα παρακολουθω κι οταν δω κατι που μου κινει την περιεργεια να το δουμε.. Απλα ξεκαθαριζω.

Μη νομιζεις.. Κι εγω σκεφτομαι οτι ειναι πολυ ταλαιπωρημενη για αυτη την διαδικασια.. Απλα σκεφτομαι οτι της εχει βγει ξινο μεχρι τωρα.. Το 1ο αυγο, διαλυθηκε.. το 2ο ηρθε τη μερα που εκανε ραμματα.. Ενταξει.. Να της τα παιρνω κ εγω να της τα πεταω..? Φοβαμαι οτι ηδη της εχει αφησει πολυ ασχημη εντυπωση ως πρωτη εμπειρια κ θα προτιμουσα να το "οδηγησει" εκεινη οπου θελει.. Δλδ, αν επιλεξει να μην ασχοληθει καθολου με τα αυγουλακια κ δε μπορω να κανω κατι κ εγω, τοτε ναι.. Να της τα παρω.. Ξερω 'γω..?

----------


## xrisam

Καλως ήρθες στο φόρουμ και περαστικά στην κοπελιά! Πωπώ τι λαχτάρα τραβηξες...ευχομαι να γίνει καλά η μυτούλα και σύντομα! :Happy: 

Η  μικρή πρώτη φορά γεννάει? Για το θέμα των αυγών έχει δίκιο ο Στέλιος  τέτοια εποχή είναι αστα να πάνε..... ταλαιπωρια με τόση ζέστη.

----------


## Sapien

Καλημερα  :Happy: 

Ειναι 1η της φορα που γενναει κ οπως ειπα κ πριν φοβαμαι οτι της εχει βγει "ξινο" της κακομοιρας.. Το ξερω οτι εχει δικιο ο Στελιος κ ισως να μην επρεπε να ειχα βαλει τη φωλια μεσα στο καλοκαιρι. Απλα οταν ρωτησα τον γιατρο κ μου ειπε ΟΚ, θεωρησα οτι ηταν σωστη σαν επιλογη, εφοσον εβλεπα οτι εδειχναν να θελουν να ζευγαρωσουν. Ομως λογω εποχης προσαρμοσα τις συνθηκες. Δηλαδη, δεν τα εχω εξω στη ζεστη.. Τα εχω μεσα στο σπιτι σε δροσερο μερος (οχι κρυο φυσικα), το air condition ειναι σε αλλο δωματιο κ βασικα δεν το χρησιμοποιω ιδιαιτερα για να αποφυγω τυχον προβληματα (δεν ειμαι fan του A/C ετσι κ αλλιως). Τα βγαζω εξω το βραδυ που εχει δροσια παλι σε προστατευμενο μερος. 

Αυτες τις μερες, δεν τα εχω εξω λογω του περιστατικου. Τα εχω στο δωματιο μου ωστε να τα ελεγχω κ πιο προσεκτικα, περναω πολυ λιγο χρονο εκτος δωματιου και οσο μπορω τα φροντιζω ωστε να μην ταλαιπωρουνται. Ολα -επαναλαμβανω- κατοπιν συμβουλης γιατρου. Ολο το καλοκαιρι, ακομα κ πριν βαλω τη φωλια, φροντιζα να αποφευγουν τις υψηλες θερμοκρασιες.. Ποσο μαλλον μετα την φωλια. 

Τωρα εχω προβληματιστει για το τι να κανω με τα αυγουλακια.. Φοβαμαι μην την στεναχωρησω χειροτερα αν τα παιρνω κ τα πεταω.. Απο τη μια ο Conan, διελυσε το αυγο κ επειδη το υπερασπιστηκε η Bella, επαθε αυτο το πραγμα.. Το να δει κ εμενα μετα να παιρνω κ να πεταω τα υπολοιπα, φοβαμαι οτι θα την απελπισω εντελως.. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω.. Εσεις το εχετε κανει ποτε αυτο? Η συμπεριφορα της μανουλας πώς ηταν μετα απο κατι τετοιο?  :sad:  ::

----------


## xrisam

Nαι είναι μπρος γκρεμος και πίσω ρέμα! 

Απο την μία η ζεστη και το ότι δεν είναι η εποχή τους.

 Απο την άλλη αν δεν της αφησεις έστω ένα αυγό δεν θα ηρεμησει ορμονικά η μικρή και πολύ πιθανό να περάσει καπάκι και σε επόμενη γέννα.

Δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα στη θεση σου....δυσκολή περίπτωση. ::

----------


## koukoulis

Εγω πάντως θα της έπαιρνα ενα κατάλληλο κλουβί, θα έβαζαν και τη φωλιά και το αυγούλα κι μέσα και θα την άφηνα να κάνει ο,τι θέλει.
φιλικά

----------


## Sapien

xrisam Ναι, ειναι δυσκολη περιπτωση.. Αλλα θα το παλεψω να την κανω οσο γινεται να νοιωσει πιο ανετα κ να κανει εκεινη τις επιλογες της. Με τον γιατρο που μιλησα μου ειπε να την αφησω ησυχη κ να μην κανω τιποτα για αυτες τις μερες που εχει φρεσκα ραμματα, παιρνει φαρμακα, τρωει οσο μπορει κτλ.. Που δηλαδη ειναι σε "περιεργη" φαση.

koukoulis - την εχω βαλει κανονικα στο κλουβι που ηταν πριν μαζι με τον Conan (ο Conan ειναι προσωρινα σε αλλο μεχρι να παρω ενα ιδιο με το 1ο), κ με την φωλιτσα προσαρμοσμενη κανονικα στο κλουβι. Το αυγουλακι ειναι μεσα στη φωλια..

Σημερα η Bella πηγε κ καθοταν μεσα στη φωλια για αρκετη ωρα. Τωρα εχει βγει και κλασικα.. κοιμαααται.. Εχει παρει κ παυσιπονο με αντιβιωση, οποτε .. παιζει να την πιανει υπνηλια απο τα φαρμακα..?

----------


## Sapien

> [...]Απο την άλλη αν δεν της αφησεις έστω ένα αυγό δεν θα ηρεμησει ορμονικά η μικρή και πολύ πιθανό να περάσει καπάκι και σε επόμενη γέννα.
> Δεν ξέρω τι θα έκανα στη θεση σου....δυσκολή περίπτωση.


Οπα, γιατι τωρα προσεξα καλυτερα τι εγραψες.. Σε επομενη γεννα, τι εννοεις? Εννοεις επομενο αυγο? 
Δηλαδη χθες εκανε 2ο αυγο, επειδη δεν υπηρχε το 1ο?

Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου εξηγησεις? Θα το εκτιμουσα..  :Confused0006:

----------


## Sapien

Λοιπον, αυτη ειναι την ημερα του περιστατικου


Κι αυτη ειναι σημερα, την επομενη μερα μετα τα ραμματα..

----------


## CaptainChoco

Καλησπέρα, από ότι εχω διαβάσει όταν τους παίρνουμε τα αυγά αμέσως, συχνά προσπαθούν να τα αντικαταστήσουν. Πιθανόν αυτό να εννοεί η χρύσα!

----------


## Sapien

Μαλιστα.. Οποτε δεν τα πειραζω..

Παρολα αυτα, αν "ερχεται" κι αλλο, δεν θα το γεννησει..?

----------


## xrisam

> Οπα, γιατι τωρα προσεξα καλυτερα τι εγραψες.. Σε επομενη γεννα, τι εννοεις? Εννοεις επομενο αυγο? 
> Δηλαδη χθες εκανε 2ο αυγο, επειδη δεν υπηρχε το 1ο?
> 
> Μπορεις σε παρακαλω να μου εξηγησεις? Θα το εκτιμουσα..


Θα σου τι έγινε στην δικιά μου περίπτωση με την Πηνελόπη μου (κοκατιλ). Έκανε πρώτη φορά άσπορα χωρις βάτεμα (6) τον Δεκέβρη ένα κάθε 2-3 μέρες και επειδή ήταν ατσαλή κα ατσούμπαλή της τα πήρα. Απειρη και εγώ και εκείνη.

Μέγα λάθος! 

Μετά από κανά δύο εβδομάδες ξανά πέρασε σε επομενη γέννα (ξανά 6 αυγά νομίζω) όπου με συμβούλεψαν τα παιδία απο το φορουμ να την αφήσω να κλωσήσει ώστε να ηρεμήσει.

Την αφησα με ένα αυγό και κλώσησε για μερικες μέρες και ησύχασε. Αλλά τότε ήταν χειμώνας όμως...

----------


## Steliosan

Για εχε το νου σου λιγο στα ματια του σαν κατι να μην μου αρεσει αν και περναει πτεροροια νομιζω οτι πρεπει να εχουν ψιλομολυνθει.

----------


## koukoulis

Εχω την αίσθηση οτι συχνά τα budgies γεννούν αβγά μέρα παρά μέρα, έως να ολοκληρωθεί η γέννα, οπότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να αναμένεις κι άλλα αβγουλάκια και να αρχίσεις να δίνεις ασβέστιο, πχ σουπιοκόκκαλο και ιδιαίτερα θρεπτική τροφή, ειδικά αν είναι να κλωσσήσει και να μεγαλώσει τα πουλάκια.

----------


## Sapien

> Θα σου τι έγινε στην δικιά μου περίπτωση με την Πηνελόπη μου (κοκατιλ). Έκανε πρώτη φορά άσπορα χωρις βάτεμα (6) τον Δεκέβρη ένα κάθε 2-3 μέρες και επειδή ήταν ατσαλή κα ατσούμπαλή της τα πήρα. Απειρη και εγώ και εκείνη.
> 
> Μέγα λάθος! 
> 
> Μετά από κανά δύο εβδομάδες ξανά πέρασε σε επομενη γέννα (ξανά 6 αυγά νομίζω) όπου με συμβούλεψαν τα παιδία απο το φορουμ να την αφήσω να κλωσήσει ώστε να ηρεμήσει.
> 
> Την αφησα με ένα αυγό και κλώσησε για μερικες μέρες και ησύχασε. Αλλά τότε ήταν χειμώνας όμως...


Μαλιστα, καταλαβα.. Εγω της το εχω αφησει παντως.. Δεν την βλεπω να το κλωσσαει, εκτος κ αν το εκανε οσο ημουν εκτος δωματιου.. Απλα περασε αρκετη ωρα μεσα στη φωλια σημερα και καθ'ολη την διαρκεια καθοταν διπλα στο αυγο.. Απο εκεινη την ωρα βγηκε κ δεν εχει ξαναμπει..




> Για εχε το νου σου λιγο στα ματια του σαν κατι να μην μου αρεσει αν και περναει πτεροροια νομιζω οτι πρεπει να εχουν ψιλομολυνθει.


Στελιο μου, για τα ματακια της, μου εχει δωσει ο γιατρος κ της βαζω κολλυριο (που ειναι και αντιβιωτικο μαζι), 2 φορες τη μερα - 1 σταγονα πρωι κι αλλη 1 το βραδυ. Για 5-6 ημερες μου ειπε να το κανω αυτο.
Την 1η μερα το 1 ματακι ηταν λιγο "κλειστο" σαν πρησμενο.. Ο γιατρος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον ειναι απο τον πονο, γιατι ηταν απο την ιδια μερια που εχει ξεκολλησει κ το ραμφος.. Αλλα μου ειπε να βαζω το κολλυριο, ωστε να ηρεμησει λιγο το ματακι..

----------


## Sapien

> Εχω την αίσθηση οτι συχνά τα budgies γεννούν αβγά μέρα παρά μέρα, έως να ολοκληρωθεί η γέννα, οπότε μάλλον θα πρέπει να αναμένεις κι άλλα αβγουλάκια και να αρχίσεις να δίνεις ασβέστιο, πχ σουπιοκόκκαλο και ιδιαίτερα θρεπτική τροφή, ειδικά αν είναι να κλωσσήσει και να μεγαλώσει τα πουλάκια.


Δυστυχως το σουπιοκοκκαλο θα προσπαθησω να το αποφυγω για τωρα που ειναι φρεσκα τα ραμματα.. Χρειαζεται να αφησουμε το μυ να "δεσει" για αυτες τις μερες. Η αυγοτροφη, που προτεινε σε προηγουμενο σχολιο ο JK21, θα της προσφερει το προσθετο ασβεστιο που χρειαζεται? Αν ειναι (επειδη ετσι κι αλλιως ειχα σκοπο να την φτιαξω) να της δωσω αυτην αντι για σουπιοκοκκαλο. Τι λες?

----------


## koukoulis

Λέω, στην αυγοτροφή που θα φτιάξεις να προσθέσεις και σουπιοκόκκαλο τριμμένο, κι επίσης σε μια χωριστή ταΐστρα να βάλεις σκέτο σουπιοκόκκαλο, τριμμένο φυσικά. Ολα αυτά, αρκεί το ασβέστιο να μην αλληλεπιδρά με την απορρόφηση των φαρμάκων, το οποίο θα το δεις στο χαρτάκι εντός της συσκευασίας τους η στο διαδίκτυο.

Δυστυχως το σουπιοκοκκαλο θα προσπαθησω να το αποφυγω για τωρα που ειναι φρεσκα τα ραμματα.. Χρειαζεται να αφησουμε το μυ να "δεσει" για αυτες τις μερες. Η αυγοτροφη, που προτεινε σε προηγουμενο σχολιο ο JK21, θα της προσφερει το προσθετο ασβεστιο που χρειαζεται? Αν ειναι (επειδη ετσι κι αλλιως ειχα σκοπο να την φτιαξω) να της δωσω αυτην αντι για σουπιοκοκκαλο. Τι λες?[/QUOTE]

----------


## Sapien

> Λέω, στην αυγοτροφή που θα φτιάξεις να προσθέσεις και σουπιοκόκκαλο τριμμένο, κι επίσης σε μια χωριστή ταΐστρα να βάλεις σκέτο σουπιοκόκκαλο, τριμμένο φυσικά. Ολα αυτά, αρκεί το ασβέστιο να μην αλληλεπιδρά με την απορρόφηση των φαρμάκων, το οποίο θα το δεις στο χαρτάκι εντός της συσκευασίας τους η στο διαδίκτυο.


Α! Πολυ καλο αυτο! Ετσι θα το κανω! Θα τσεκαρω τα φαρμακα κ θα ρωτησω κ τον γιατρο.. Ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει conflict μεταξυ ασβεστιου κ φαρμακων..

----------


## xrisam

> Ελπιζω να μην υπαρχει conflict μεταξυ ασβεστιου κ φαρμακων..


Μονο όταν δίνουμε αντιβιωση δεν δίνουμε σουπιοκοκκαλο.

----------


## jk21

Η αντιβιωση θα εχει θεμα με το σουπιοκοκκαλο και ευρυτερα το ασβεστιο ,μονο αν ανηκει στην οικογενεια των τετρακυκλινων και των κινολονων .Αν δεν ανηκει σε αυτες ,δεν υπαρχει θεμα .Γνωστες σε αυτο το ειδος ειναι οι sivotine ,astricycline ,baytril ,terramycin ,oxyvet ,norocin , tabernil doxiciclina ,vibramycine 

ποια αντιβιωση ειναι; 

ασβεστιο αν επιτρεπεται ,μπορεις να παρασχεις ειτε μεσω τριμμενου σουπιοκοκκαλου πχ 1 κουταλι γλυκου κοφτο σε 200 γρ αυγοτροφης ( οταν κανει αυγα βαζεις και περισσοτερο αν θες ) ειτε με αλλη αυγοτροφη τυπου κεικ ή κρεμωδη (γινεται σαν χαλβας σε κατσαρολα ) που εχει στη συνταγη γαλα

----------


## Sapien

> Μονο όταν δίνουμε αντιβιωση δεν δίνουμε σουπιοκοκκαλο.





> Η αντιβιωση θα εχει θεμα με το σουπιοκοκκαλο και ευρυτερα το ασβεστιο ,μονο αν ανηκει στην οικογενεια των τετρακυκλινων και των κινολονων .Αν δεν ανηκει σε αυτες ,δεν υπαρχει θεμα .Γνωστες σε αυτο το ειδος ειναι οι sivotine ,astricycline ,baytril ,terramycin ,oxyvet ,norocin , tabernil doxiciclina ,vibramycine 
> 
> ποια αντιβιωση ειναι; 
> 
> ασβεστιο αν επιτρεπεται ,μπορεις να παρασχεις ειτε μεσω τριμμενου σουπιοκοκκαλου πχ 1 κουταλι γλυκου κοφτο σε 200 γρ αυγοτροφης ( οταν κανει αυγα βαζεις και περισσοτερο αν θες ) ειτε με αλλη αυγοτροφη τυπου κεικ ή κρεμωδη (γινεται σαν χαλβας σε κατσαρολα ) που εχει στη συνταγη γαλα



Ειναι το κολλυριο που ειναι κ αντιβιωση μαζι κ λεγεται TOBREX.. Διαβασα το χαρτι που το συνοδευει, αλλα δεν αναφερει κατι για παρενεργειες με ασβεστιο.. Εκτος κ αν το λεει με ιατρικους ορους κ δεν το επιασα.. Δεν εχω δωσει σουπιοκοκκαλο ακομη.. Η πλακα ειναι οτι ειχα αφησει εξω το χαρτι για να σας αντιγραψω το σημειο που λεει για αλληλεπιδρασεις με αλλα φαρμακα κ ουσιες και το πεταξε η μανα μου  :Mad0054:  Μου ειπε ο γιατρος να της το δινω για 5-6 ημερες απο τη Δευτερα.. Σημερα ειναι Τεταρτη.. Δηλαδη για 3-4 μερες ακομη πανω κατω, θα της το δινω..

Γνωριζετε εαν το TOBREX κανει αλληλεπιδραση με το ασβεστιο? Το εψαξα στο internet μπας κ βρω κατι, αλλα δεν βρισκω..

----------


## Sapien

Λοιπον, το βρηκα το χαρτι! Ευτυχως ειχε παραμεινει στα σκουπιδια  :Fighting0029: 

_"Αλληλεπιδρασεις με αλλα φαρμακα ή ουσιες

Πριν παρετε το φαρμακο πρεπει να εχετε ενημερωσει τον γιατρο σας για οποιαδηποτε αλλα φαρμακα που τυχον παιρνετε ή εχετε παρει προσφατα. Δεν εχουν γινει ειδικες μελετες αλληλεπιδρασεων με το TOBREX®.
Εχουν αναφερθει αλληλεπιδρασεις με την τομπραμυκινη μετα συστηματικη χορηγηση. Ωστοσο, η απορροφηση της τομπραμυκινης απο το σωμα μετα τοπικη οφθαλμικη χορηγηση ειναι τοσο χαμηλη ωστε ο κινδυνος οποιασδηποτε αλληλεπιδρασης ειναι ελαχιστος.
Σε περιπτωση που χορηγειται ταυτοχρονα συστηματικη θεραπεια με αμινογλυκοσιδικα αντιβιοτικα, θα πρεπει να διδεται προσοχη ωστε να παρακολουθειται η συνολικη συγκεντρωση στον ορο προκειμενου να διασφαλιζεται οτι διατηρειται ενα καταλληλο θεραπευτικο επιπεδο."

_Ελπιζω να βοηθαει αυτο.. ::

----------


## Sapien

_"Γενικες πληροφοριες
Το TOBREX® χρησιμοποιειται για την θεραπεια των βακτηριδιακων λοιμωξεων στην επιφανεια του οφθαλμου και των εξαρτηματων του. Περιεχει τομπραμυκινη ως δραστικη ουσια, η οποια ειναι ενα αμινογλυκοσιδικο αντιβιωτικο, που δρα εναντι των μικροβιων που προκαλουν τη λοιμωξη"
_

----------


## Sapien

Αν ξερει κανεις να με καθοδηγησει.. Προσεχω οτι το ραμφος της ειναι μελανιασμενο. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι πιο μελανιασμενο απο ο,τι την 1η - 2η μερα..
Παραθετω 2 φωτο που εβγαλα με το ζορι γιατι οταν βλεπει τον φακο, ολο μου γυριζει το "καλο" της προφιλ  :Ashamed0001: 

Ειναι αμεσως μετα την αντιβιωση κ το παυσιπονο, γι'αυτο ειναι βρεγμενα τα πουπουλακια της..

----------


## jk21

εδω μου φαινοταν πιο μελανο αρχικα ,αλλα εσυ ισως βλεπεις καλυτερα .το ματακι να προσεξεις μηπως αρχιζει και  χανει πτερωμα περισσοτερο ,γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει χασει λιγο και ειναι ελαφρα πρησμενο

----------


## Sapien

> εδω μου φαινοταν πιο μελανο αρχικα ,αλλα εσυ ισως βλεπεις καλυτερα .το ματακι να προσεξεις μηπως αρχιζει και  χανει πτερωμα περισσοτερο ,γιατι εχω την εντυπωση οτι εχει χασει λιγο και ειναι ελαφρα πρησμενο


Στο ματακι της, μπορω να προσεξω κατι αλλο εκτος απο το κολλυριο που ηδη βαζω? Μηπως ειδες καθολου τις προηγουμενες απαντησεις μου, στις ερωτησεις που μου εκανες νωριτερα? Βαζω το TOBREX.. Κ σου εχω γραψει τι γραφει το χαρτι του φαρμακου, αναφορικα με την αλληλεπιδραση με το ασβεστιο.

Να υπενθυμισω το εξης: Τα ραμματα εγιναν στο "κρεας", να το πω ετσι. Ωστε να "δεσει" το κρεας. Στο σημειο οπου εχει αποκολληθει το ραμφος απο το "κρεας" δεν εκανε κατι ο γιατρος.. Ειπε οτι δε μπορουν να γινουν ραμματα μεταξυ ραμφους και "κρεατος" (τωρα συγνωμη που το λεω "κρεας" - απλα για να γινω κατανοητη).

Εγω ρωταω λοιπον.. Δεν υπαρχει κανενας τροπος να σταθεροποιηθει το σημειο του ραμφους που εχει αποκολληθει στο "κρεας"? Σκεφτομαι οτι αν μεινει καιρο ετσι με την ελπιδα οτι καποια στιγμη θα "δεσει" η ενωση, μηπως στην πορεια επειδη δεν αιματωνεται, γινει χειροτερη ζημια.. Απο τη μία ΟΚ, ραψαμε το σκισιμο.. Απο την αλλη πώς μπορει να επανελθει η ενωση ραμφους με "κρεας"?

Την 1η μερα μπορει να φαινοταν πιο σκουρο, αλλα η φωτο ειναι πριν την παω στον γιατρο και πριν "καθαρισουν" τα αιματα.. Μηπως φαινοταν πιο σκουρο λογω αιματος? Μπορει να την βλεπω εγω καλυτερα, αλλα δεν μπορω να διακρινω με σιγουρια.. Χθες το βραδυ που της εβαζα τα φαρμακα, ειδα στο σημειο κατι "γκρι" να ξεπροβαλλει κ ειπα οτι σημερα που θα της ξαναβαζα φαρμακα θα το κοιταξα με το φως.. Σημερα δεν ειδα αυτο το "γκρι", ειδα αυτο το μελανιασμα...

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ετσι επειδη νεκρωνεται..?? Μηπως να το παω κ σε κανεναν αλλο γιατρο να παρω μια δευτερη γνωμη?? Τι να πω? Εχω φρικαρει απιστευτα..

----------


## Steliosan

Μπορεις να μας βγαλεις πιο καθαρη φωτο το επιμαχο σημειο με τα ραματα;Και αν μπορεις να to καθαριζεις καθε μερα με λιγο betadine,την επομενη καθαριζε το betadine me οξυζενε,αφηνε το να στεγνωσει και ξανα betadine.

----------


## Sapien

> Μπορεις να μας βγαλεις πιο καθαρη φωτο το επιμαχο σημειο με τα ραματα;Και αν μπορεις να to καθαριζεις καθε μερα με λιγο betadine,την επομενη καθαριζε το betadine me οξυζενε,αφηνε το να στεγνωσει και ξανα betadine.


Ναι, Στελιο μου.. Θα προσπαθησω να βγαλω μια πιο καθαρη φωτο. Απλα την ειχα παιδεψει αρκετα εκεινη την ωρα κ δεν ηθελα να αγχωνεται αλλο. Αυριο πρωι με φυσικο φως θα κανω καποιες αποπειρες.. Θα την παω κ στον γιατρο να την δει - θα δω μηπως βγαλω κ εκει καμια φωτο που εχει και δυνατα φωτα κ μεγενθυντικο φακο..

Για να καταλαβω λιγο τι μου λες (επειδη γεννηθηκα ξανθια - δεν ειναι να μου εχεις εμπιστοσυνη  :Fighting0029: ) : Το Betadine αυτουσιο? Ή αραιωμενο?

Επισης, τα ραμματα δεν ειναι εκει που ειναι η μελανια.. Ειναι ακριβως απο κατω, μεσα στα πουπουλα.. Στο σημειο της μελανιας, που ειναι η "ενωση" του ραμφους με το μυ, δε ηταν εφικτο να γινουν ραμματα.. Δε μπορει να ραψει ραμφος με "κρεας".. Τα ραμματα εγιναν πιο κατω που υπηρχε ενα βαθυ σκισιμο κ μαλιστα ειχαν αρχισει να φαινονται οι τενοντες.. Αλλα το εραψε ετσι, ωστε να σταθεροποιηθει κ το σημειο απο το οποιο εκριζωθηκε εν μερει το ραμφος.. Ομως φοβαμαι μηπως η μελανια προερχεται απο νεκρωση.. Ενας αλλος γιατρος μου ειπε οτι το πιθανοτερο ειναι να αποτελει αιματωμα, αλλα δεν ειναι απιθανο να ειναι κ νεκρωση..  ::

----------


## jk21

Δεν ειχα δει τα προηγουμενα μηνυματα σου ,πριν το τελευταιο σου οταν απαντησα .Δεν ξερω γιατι ,αλλα το συστημα μου παρουσιασε τη σελιδα που υπαρχει μονο το τελευταιο

δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απορροφησης της τομπραμυκινης λογω ασβεστιου .Αρα εισαι ανετη με το θεμα αυτο

χωρις φωτο καθαρη (αλλα και με αυτη ισως ) δεν ειμαι ικανος να αξιολογησω καλυτερα απο ενα γιατρο ,για πιθανοτητα νεκρωσης ,αν και το κρεας νεκρωνεται αν αποκολληθει απο τους υπολοιπους ιστους και οχι το ραμφος.Δεν νομιζω χωρις να υπαρχει καποια μολυνση να υπαρξει νεκρωση

----------


## Sapien

> Δεν ειχα δει τα προηγουμενα μηνυματα σου ,πριν το τελευταιο σου οταν απαντησα .Δεν ξερω γιατι ,αλλα το συστημα μου παρουσιασε τη σελιδα που υπαρχει μονο το τελευταιο
> 
> δεν υπαρχει προβλημα απορροφησης της τομπραμυκινης λογω ασβεστιου .Αρα εισαι ανετη με το θεμα αυτο
> 
> χωρις φωτο καθαρη (αλλα και με αυτη ισως ) δεν ειμαι ικανος να αξιολογησω καλυτερα απο ενα γιατρο ,για πιθανοτητα νεκρωσης ,αν και το κρεας νεκρωνεται αν αποκολληθει απο τους υπολοιπους ιστους και οχι το ραμφος.Δεν νομιζω χωρις να υπαρχει καποια μολυνση να υπαρξει νεκρωση


Ωραια, σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!

Εγω εννοουσα για νεκρωση του ραμφους.. Οχι στο κρεας.. Αν το ραμφος εχει αποκολληθει κ δεν αιματωνεται, δε νεκρωνει?

Επισης, Στελιο το Betadine ειναι απαραιτητο ενω παιρνει αντιβιωση? Θελω να πω, μηπως την φορτωσω πολυ με φαρμακα? Αν οχι, κανενα προβλημα να το κανω και αυτο. Κ αν μπορεις απαντησε μου αν το Betadine πρεπει να ειναι αραιωμενο ή οχι  :Happy:

----------


## Sapien

Εβγαλα μια που ειναι πιο καθαρη νομιζω, αλλα δεν ξερω αν μπορειτε να δειτε το μελανο σημειο που λεω.. 



Δεν ειχα ελευθερο χερι να μπορεσω να παραμερισω καλα τα πουπουλα.. Ισως το απογευμα που θα παω στον γιατρο να του ζητησω λιγο να με βοηθησει με αυτο κ να βγαλω αλλη μια

----------


## jk21

το ματι δειχνει σαφως καλυτερα .συνεχισε την αγωγη οσο σου ειπε ο γιατρος

δεν βλεπω κατι ανησυχητικο χαμηλα

----------


## Sapien

> το ματι δειχνει σαφως καλυτερα .συνεχισε την αγωγη οσο σου ειπε ο γιατρος
> 
> δεν βλεπω κατι ανησυχητικο χαμηλα


Μακαρι, JK21.. Απο το στομα σου κ στου Θεου, στου Βουδα, στου Αλλαχ δε ξερω κι εγω ποιανου αλλου τ'αυτι.. :Love0030:

----------


## Steliosan

Και εμενα καλο μου φαινεται χωρις να ειμαι και ο πλεον ειδικος,αν δεν θες να βαλεις betadine βαλε μονο οξυζενε.

----------


## Sapien

> Και εμενα καλο μου φαινεται χωρις να ειμαι και ο πλεον ειδικος,αν δεν θες να βαλεις betadine βαλε μονο οξυζενε.


Οχι, κανενα προβλημα δεν εχω να βαλω Betadine!

Αλλα μια κ λεμε για τα ραμματα, θα πω τι μου ειπε σημερα ο γιατρος..

Την ειδε, την εψαξε κ δεν ειδε κατι το ανησυχητικο απο ο,τι ειπε.. Του φαινονται ολα φυσιολογικα και μαλιστα οτι πηγαινε καλυτερα.. Στο σημειο που ειναι τα ραμματα υπαρχει ενα οιδημα, το οποιο μου ειπε οτι με τον καιρο θα υποχωρησει.. Τον ρωτησα αν μπορω να κανω κατι για το οιδημα κ μου ειπε τιποτα περισσοτερο απο τα φαρμακα που της δινω.. Θα την ξαναπαω την επομενη εβδομαδα για follow-up.. 

Οποτε, Στελιο.. Λες το Betadine να βοηθησει? Ή να το αφησω ετσι, αφου μου το ειπε κ ο γιατρος? Το οξυζενε (αν το βαλω μονο του) σε τι βοηθαει ακριβως?

Φωτογραφια δε μπορεσα να βγαλω, γιατι ειχε κοσμο πριν απο μενα κ οταν μας δεχτηκε επρεπε να ειχε ηδη κλεισει, οποτε δεν ηθελα να τον καθυστερησω..

----------


## jk21

μην βαλεις κατι ,αν δεν υπαρχει ανοιχτο τραυμα

----------


## koukoulis

> Οχι, κανενα προβλημα δεν εχω να βαλω Betadine!
> 
> Αλλα μια κ λεμε για Λες το Betadine να βοηθησει? Ή να το αφησω ετσι, αφου μου το ειπε κ ο γιατρος? Το οξυζενε (αν το βαλω μονο του) σε τι βοηθαει ακριβως?



Το οξυζενέ, περιλαμβάνει μια ενεργή, δηλαδή πολύ δραστική ρίζα οξυγόνου, η οποία σε επαφή με αναερόβιους οργανισμούς τους σκοτώνει. Συνήθως οι περισσότερες μη εξωτερικές-μήν εκτεθειμένες περιοχές ενός οργανισμού, αποτελούν αναερόβιο περιβάλλον, οπότε εκεί μπορεί να επιτεθούν αλλά και να πολλαπλασιαστούν οι διάφοροι αναεροβιοι μικροοργανισμοί. Το οξυζενέ λοιπόν, εφόσον είναι σωστά διατηρημένο,δηλαδή αφορίζει στην επαφή με την πληγη, σκοτώνει τους αναερόβιους οργανισμούς. Από την άλλη μεριά, το bedadine θεωρείται ιδανικό για αντισηψία, αλλά υποτίθεται ότι θα πρέπει να μπαίνει και γύρω από την πληγή, ώστε να μην μεταφερθούν από εκεί μικρόβια που θα την επιμολύνουν και ότι η απευθείας εφαρμογή στην ανοιχτή πληγή, καταστρέφει και τους ιστούς, με αποτέλεσμα τη βραδύτερη επούλωση, οπότε χρησιμοποιείται με φειδώ, μια έως δύο φορές την ημέρα και όχι για πάνω από 14 ημέρες. Λόγω επίσης του ότι περνά από την ανοιχτή πληγή στο αίμα, το ιώδιο που περιέχει επηρεάζει το θυρεοειδή αδένα, οπότε σε ένα μικρό πουλάκι χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε προσοχή.

----------


## jk21

οτι πιο κατατοπιστικο και τεκμηριωμενο για τα δυο αυτα υλικα ,εχει γραφτει εδω μεσα !

----------


## Sapien

ΟΚ, το μονο θεμα με τα ραμματα ειναι οτι υπαρχει οιδημα. Δεν αποτελει πλεον ανοικτη πληγη.. Οποτε, λεω ισως να ειναι καλυτερα να μην το πειραξω.. Θα προσπαθησω ισως να βαλω λιγακι οξυζενε, εκει που εχει μεινει ανοικτο κ δεν επαιρνε ραμματα..

Δοξα τω Θεω παντως, φαινεται αρκετα καλυτερα απο αποψη διαθεσης.. Βεβαια ειναι ληθαργικη κατα την διαρκεια της ημερας.. Ομως οταν την πηγαινα στον γιατρο ηταν λαλιστατη. Οταν φτασαμε εκει ηταν κ αλλα 2 budgies που περιμεναν την σειρα τους κι ανοιξαν κουβεντα μεταξυ τους  ::  Οταν γυριζαμε παλι ειχε αρχισει τα γνωστα τιτιβισματα.. Κ οταν φτασαμε σπιτι εφαγε 5 φορες μεχρι να πεσει για υπνο  :Party0011:  κι αυτο σε ενα διαστημα 3-4 ωρων..

Το αυγουλακι που εκανε την Δευτερα, παρεμεινε 1.. Εξακολουθει να μην ασχολειται καθολου με αυτο..  ::

----------


## Sapien

Λοιπον.. Να σας πω λιγο την πορεια της μικρης, μπας κ με διαφωτισετε λιγακι..

Τελευταια φορα που την πηγα στον γιατρο (πριν απο 2 μερες), δεν εβαλε γλωσσα μεσα της.. Κελαηδουσε κ ετρωγε μια χαρα.. Εδω κ 2 μερες ομως ειναι ληθαργικη. Μονο οταν παω να την πιασω να της δωσω τα φαρμακα της "ξετσουτσουρωνει" κι αρχιζει να κελαηδαει κ να κανει ακροβατικα.. Οταν ομως εχω τελειωσει με τα φαρμακα κ την εχω επιστρεψει στο κλουβι, πεφτουν οι μπαταριες κ πεφτει παλι για υπνο..

Τρωει βεβαια.. Ικανοποιητικα θα ελεγα.. Σημερα της εφτιαξα κ την αυγοτροφη που μου προτεινε στα πρωτα σχολια ο JK21.. Δεν την εχει αγγιξει ακομη  :sad:  

Σκεψεις?

----------


## jk21

το οτι εστω καποιες φορες που ασχολεισαι μαζι της ,κανει ακροβατικα και κελαηδα ,ειναι θετικοτατο σαν σημαδι ,για την υγεια της απο παθολογικης πλευρας 

η υπολοιπη συμπεριφορα ισως εχει σχεση με το στρες που εχει περασει ειτε με τον τραυματισμο ,ειτε λογω της μετακινησης και της εξετασης απο το γιατρο

----------


## Sapien

> το οτι εστω καποιες φορες που ασχολεισαι μαζι της ,κανει ακροβατικα και κελαηδα ,ειναι θετικοτατο σαν σημαδι ,για την υγεια της απο παθολογικης πλευρας 
> 
> η υπολοιπη συμπεριφορα ισως εχει σχεση με το στρες που εχει περασει ειτε με τον τραυματισμο ,ειτε λογω της μετακινησης και της εξετασης απο το γιατρο



Σ'ευχαριστω  :Happy:  Αυτο με καθυσηχαζει αρκετα θα ελεγα

----------


## xrisam

Aντε με το καλό να αναρρώσει!!! :Happy:

----------


## Sapien

> Aντε με το καλό να αναρρώσει!!!


Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ Χρυσα μου! Σημερα κλεισαμε 1 βδομαδα απο το περιστατικο.. Καθομουν κ την κοιταζα πώς ειναι σημερα, φερνοντας στο μυαλο μου τις εικονες απο 1 βδομαδα πριν κ ενοιωθα απιστευτη ανακουφιση  :Anim 26: 

Απο αυριο σκεφτομαι να βαλω τον Conan ξανα μεσα στο κλουβι.. Θεωρω οτι αρκετα τα κρατησα χωρια.. Πρωτα θα ρωτησω τον γιατρο βεβαια.. Την φωλια την εβγαλα απο χθες.. Την καθαρισα κ με βαρια καρδια πεταξα το αυγουλακι..  :sad:  Επισης, χθες επαψα να της δινω φαρμακα (ο γιατρος μου ειχε πει για 5-6 μερες και την ειχε δει Δευτερα.. Δευτερα με Δευτερα ειναι 8 μερες, οποτε κι εγω τα εκοψα απο το Σαββατο)

Το σημαντικο ειναι οτι μεχρι τωρα η Bella φαινεται να αναρρωνει.. Μου εχει αδυνατισει βεβαια.. Θα ψαξω πληροφοριες μεσα στο φορουμ για τροφες. Δυναμωτικες κτλ.. Πρεπει να την "μπουστωσω" λιγο.. (αν εχετε να μου προτεινετε καμια ενοτητα, εσεις που ξερετε καλυτερα τα θεματα που εχουν ανεβει, θα το εκτιμουσα)

Θα προσπαθησω να την βγαλω 1 φωτο να την δειτε κ εσεις πώς παει.. Σιγουρα ομως στις επομενες μερες θα την παω κ στον γιατρο να την τσεκαρει, να "κλεψω" κι απο'κει καμια συμβουλη  :winky: 

Προς το παρον, μεχρι να την δω να ειναι ακμαια (με ολη την εννοια της λεξης) δε μπορω να πω με σιγουρια οτι "εχει γλυτωσει απο τον κινδυνο".. Ισως φοβαμαι μην το πω κ γινει κατι.. Ισως απλα θελω να ειμαι σιγουρη 100% οτι τουλαχιστον απο αυτο το θεμα ειναι ασφαλης.

Α! Μην το ξεχασω!

JK21 -> εφτιαξα την αυγοτροφη που μου προτεινες.. Δεν την πολυπροτιμησε η μικρη.. Σιγουρα δεν φταιει η συνταγη σου. Εγω θα φταιω. Απλα δεν ξερω τι μπορει να εκανα λαθος.. Τελικα τα πουλια ειναι οι πιο απαιτητικοι πελατες!!  ::

----------


## jk21

για το αυγο ,ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που δεν εκανε αλλο ,ηταν αβατευτο ,οποτε μην σε στενοχωρει 

Μπορεις να μου βγαλεις μια φωτο να δω την υφη της και να μου πεις τελικα ποια υλικα εβαλες; για να δω πως θα την τροποποιησουμε ισως ,μηπως γινει αποδεκτη

----------


## xrisam

Mην στεναχριέσαι για την αυγοτροφή καθε αρχή και δύσκολη. 

Αλλά και μόνο η προσπαθεια φτάνει. Όλα θα γίνουνε το προσπαθείς και αυτό μετράει.

Η έσχατή λύση είναι η βιταμίνες στο νερό που οι περισσότεροι στο φόρουμ δεν τις χρησιμοποιουμε αλλά στην περιπτωσή που έχει χάσει βάρος μήπως είναι αναγκαίες? Εγώ μια φορά χρειάστηκε να βάλω μετα από συμβουλή του γιατρού φυσικά και διαγνωση δυσπεψίας λογώ στρες.

----------


## Pidgey

Σοφία μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς να μπει ο Conan ξανά με την μικρή; Για 'μενα καλύτερα άφησέ την να αναρώσει πλήρως και τον βάζεις μετά. Ειδικά από τη στιγμή που αυτός κατά πάσα πιαθανότητα ευθύνεται για τον τραυματισμό της, μην το αποκλείεις να το ξανακάνει.

Για την ενδυνάμωση νομίζω μια καλή λύση είναι αυγουλάκι βραστό π.χ. 4 φορές περίπου μέσα στη βδομάδα μιας και λες ότι είναι αδύνατη. Είναι μαλακή τροφή άρα λογικά δεν θα τη δυσκολέυει με τον τραυματισμό της. Όπως και η αυγοτροφή, αλλά γι αυτή ας σου πει πιο εξειδικευμένα ο κ. Δημήτρης ή κάποιο άλλος μέλος.

Εννοείται για όλα αυτά συμβουλεύεσαι και το γιατρό που σε βοήθησε.

----------


## Sapien

> για το αυγο ,ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που δεν εκανε αλλο ,ηταν αβατευτο ,οποτε μην σε στενοχωρει 
> 
> 
> Μπορεις να μου βγαλεις μια φωτο να δω την υφη της και να μου πεις τελικα ποια υλικα εβαλες; για να δω πως θα την τροποποιησουμε ισως ,μηπως γινει αποδεκτη


Εβαλα:

50gr νιφαδες βρωμης1 αυγο βρασμενο 12 λεπτα (οπως ακριβως ειχες πει - ειχα βαλει χρονομετρο απο την στιγμη που αρχισε να βραζει)4-5 κουταλιες του γλυκου εκεινη την σκονη για νεοσσους
Χτυπησα πρωτα την βρωμη με την σκονη νεοσσων κ μετα εβαλα σιγα-σιγα το αυγο σε κομματακια. Το χτυπαγα διακεκομμενα για να αφρατεψει... Δεν ξερω αν καταλαβα καλα τι μου ειχες πει. Οταν την ειδα με χτυπημενα ολα τα υλικα κ "αφρατη" στο ματι, εβαλα λιγη στην αυγοθηκη (τις αυγοθηκες τις χρησιμοποιω για να βαζω βιταμινες - οταν εβαζα αυγο στην αρχη, το κοιταζαν σα να ειχε μπει καμηλοπαρδαλη μεσα στο κλουβι - οποτε σταματησα να βαζω) κ την υπολοιπη την εβαλα στο φυγειο σε ταπερακι που κλεινει αεροστεγως. Σημερα (3η μερα που την διατηρουσα στο ψυγειο) της εβαλα την τελευταια δοση.. 

Αυτο ειναι το αποτελεσμα:  :Icon Embarassed: 






> Mην στεναχριέσαι για την αυγοτροφή καθε αρχή και δύσκολη. 
> Αλλά και μόνο η προσπαθεια φτάνει. Όλα θα γίνουνε το προσπαθείς και αυτό μετράει.
> Η έσχατή λύση είναι η βιταμίνες στο νερό που οι περισσότεροι στο φόρουμ δεν τις χρησιμοποιουμε αλλά στην περιπτωσή που έχει χάσει βάρος μήπως είναι αναγκαίες? Εγώ μια φορά χρειάστηκε να βάλω μετα από συμβουλή του γιατρού φυσικά και διαγνωση δυσπεψίας λογώ στρες.


Ναι, ειμαι στο τσακ να παρω βιταμινες για το νερο.. Εστω για αρχη να "μπουστωσει" κ μετα συνεχιζω με τις προσπαθειες  :Happy:  Θα δουμε - 1000 ευχαριστω παντως που με καθησυχαζεις κ με ενθαρρυνεις!  :Love0033: 





> Σοφία μήπως είναι λίγο νωρίς να μπει ο Conan ξανά με την μικρή; Για 'μενα καλύτερα άφησέ την να αναρώσει πλήρως και τον βάζεις μετά. Ειδικά από τη στιγμή που αυτός κατά πάσα πιαθανότητα ευθύνεται για τον τραυματισμό της, μην το αποκλείεις να το ξανακάνει.
> Για την ενδυνάμωση νομίζω μια καλή λύση είναι αυγουλάκι βραστό π.χ. 4 φορές περίπου μέσα στη βδομάδα μιας και λες ότι είναι αδύνατη. Είναι μαλακή τροφή άρα λογικά δεν θα τη δυσκολέυει με τον τραυματισμό της. Όπως και η αυγοτροφή, αλλά γι αυτή ας σου πει πιο εξειδικευμένα ο κ. Δημήτρης ή κάποιο άλλος μέλος. Εννοείται για όλα αυτά συμβουλεύεσαι και το γιατρό που σε βοήθησε.


Too late..  :sad:  την εβαλα ηδη μαζι με τον Conan.. Δεν ειδα εγκαιρα το μνμ σου.. Ειχα κανει ενα πειραματακι πριν απο 2 μερες κ τα εβαλα λιγες ωρες μαζι. Φαινονταν τρισευτυχισμενα κ η Bella φαινοταν πιο δραστηρια.. Μετα τα ξαναχωρισα επειδη ηταν κ η τελευταια μερα που της εδινα ακομα φαρμακα.. Τα αφησα χθες παλι χωρια.. Κ σημερα τα εβαλα μαζι. ΟΜΩΣ, τα εχω στο παραθυρο του δωματιου μου κ τα τσεκαρω ανελλειπως. Θα περασω πολλες ωρες στο δωματιο σημερα, μια κ εχω να φτιαξω τον υπολογιστη.. Καταλαβαινεις τωρα.. Γκομενα + υπολογιστης + επισκευη.. ΑΑΑΑΠΕΙΡΕΣ ωρες..  :trash:  Το βραδυ θα κοιμηθουν μαζι μου, οποτε ο,τι κ να παει να γινει θα το ακουσω αυτη τη φορα!! Οχι οπως την περασμενη Κυριακη που κοιμομουν σαν αρκουδα!  :Mad0177: 
Οσον αφορα το αυγουλακι το βραστο, δες λιγακι τι απαντησα στον JK21.. θα καταλαβεις.. ΟΜΩΣ, επειδη πλεον εχω χρονο κ αντοχες, μπορω επιτελους να πειραματιστω κ να προσπαθησω να τα εκπαιδευσω διατροφικα.. 

Αυτη εδω την εβγαλα μολις τωρα που σας εγραφα  :Happy: 



Αντε να το περασουμε κ αυτο για να ξαναξεκινησω θεραπεια για ακαρεα..

----------


## Pidgey

Το αυγό όμως τους είναι απαραίτητο. Πειραματήσου λίγο με τους τρόπους που τους το δίνεις. Βάλε π.χ. την 1η φορά ένα αυγό κομμένο στη μέση, το 1/2 σε μία ταϊστρα και το άλλο μισό σε μία άλλη (για να μην τσακώνονται σε περίπτωση που τελικά φάνε) και περίμενε. Αν δεν το αγγίζουν καθόλου βάλε το μισό του μισού. Σε περίπτωση που και πάλι δε φάνε την επόμενη φορά που δα δώσεις κάντο πολλά μικρά κομματάκια.

Έχουν κι αυτά τις ιδιοτροπίες τους. Επίσης αν δεν τους δίνεις χορταρικά, λαχανικά και φρούτα θα πρέπει σταδιακά να τους τα προσθέσεις στο διαιτολόγιο τους και αυτά.

----------


## Sapien

> Το αυγό όμως τους είναι απαραίτητο. Πειραματήσου λίγο με τους τρόπους που τους το δίνεις. Βάλε π.χ. την 1η φορά ένα αυγό κομμένο στη μέση, το 1/2 σε μία ταϊστρα και το άλλο μισό σε μία άλλη (για να μην τσακώνονται σε περίπτωση που τελικά φάνε) και περίμενε. Αν δεν το αγγίζουν καθόλου βάλε το μισό του μισού. Σε περίπτωση που και πάλι δε φάνε την επόμενη φορά που δα δώσεις κάντο πολλά μικρά κομματάκια.
> 
> Έχουν κι αυτά τις ιδιοτροπίες τους. Επίσης αν δεν τους δίνεις χορταρικά, λαχανικά και φρούτα θα πρέπει σταδιακά να τους τα προσθέσεις στο διαιτολόγιο τους και αυτά.



Βρε, τους ειναι απαραιτητο! Αλλα ειναι πολυυυυυ επιλεκτικα στην διατροφη τους! Δεν φταινε αυτα.. Εγω φταιω που δεν ειχα τον χρονο να ασχοληθω απο την αρχη.. Αυτο που λες με το αυγο, το εκανα το πειραμα.. Μεχρι κ τα πολλα μικρα κομματακια.. Και παλι ειχαν τον υφος "Μην κοιταξεις! Ειναι μια καμηλοπαρδαλη στο κλουβι! Κανε οτι δεν εισαι εδω!"  ::  Ολα αυτα αυτα που μου λες θα αρχισω να τα εφαρμοζω.. Εκανα το 1 πειραμα με την αυγοτροφη, αλλα δεν θα τα παρατησω σε καμια περιπτωση! Ειμαι αποφασισμενη!

Μεχρι τωρα παντως ο Conan κ η Bella τα πανε καλα.. Αλληλοταϊζονταν πριν λιγο, αλληλοκαθαριζονταν.. κ τωρα χτενιζονται  :Cool0008:

----------


## jk21

Η υφη ειναι καλη .Θα προτιμουσα η σκονη να εμπαινε στο τελος και να ανακατευτει με το κουταλι ,γιατι την ψιλολασπωνει ,αλλα και ετσι οκ ειναι 

δοκιμασανε και δεν την τρωνε ;ή δεν δοκιμαζουνε ;

----------


## Sapien

> Η υφη ειναι καλη .Θα προτιμουσα η σκονη να εμπαινε στο τελος και να ανακατευτει με το κουταλι ,γιατι την ψιλολασπωνει ,αλλα και ετσι οκ ειναι 
> 
> δοκιμασανε και δεν την τρωνε ;ή δεν δοκιμαζουνε ;


Θα το δοκιμασω κι ετσι οπως μου λες.. Απλα ηταν πολυ λιγα τα γραμμαρια βρωμης για το multi κ δεν "χτυπιοντουσαν" - γι'αυτο εβαλα την σκονη, να γεμισει λιγο παραπανω κ να χτυπηθουν πιο καλα.. Αλλα θα το κανω ετσι την επομενη φορα.

Η Bella εφαγε πολυυυυ λιγη.. Ισως απλα την δοκιμασε.. Την εβαλα κ στον Conan για να φαει.. Επειδη ειναι λιγο μιμητικα μεταξυ τους, σκεφτηκα οτι αν η Bella εβλεπε τον Conan να τρωει, θα πηγαινε πιο προθυμα. Δεν εχω ιδεα τελικα αν ο Conan εφαγε.. Αλλα αυτος παιζει πολυ με την τροφη του - την πεταει δεξια-αριστερα-πανω-κατω.. Λες κ ταϊζει κοτες ειναι  :Animal0018:  Μηπως να δοκιμαζα αντι για την σκονη για νεοσσους, να βαλω τη Nestle που λεγαμε? Κ να την κανω με τον τροπο που μου ειπες? Να βαλω δλδ την σκονη αφου χτυπηθει η βρωμη..? Ξερω γω? μηπως τους αρεσει καλυτερα..

----------


## jk21

βαλε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα βρωμης και αντιστοιχα περισσοτερο αυγο .Συνηθως φτιαχνω περισσοτερο και δεν σκεφτηκα το προβλημα που ανεφερες .Εγω κραταω ποσοτητα στην καταψυξη  (αν και δινω αλλη αυγοτροφη απο ενα σημειο και μετα  ..... Αυτη  

*Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*ή παραλλαγη της (δες και τα σχολια ) αλλα εσυ ηθελες κατι χωρις μαγειρεμα  ...

δωσε μονο με βρωμη .Ασε την νεστλε και βλεπεις αν χρειαστει μετα .Ειχα καταλαβει οτι νεστλε ειχες βαλει .... η κρεμα νεοσσων η ετοιμη  , δεν ξερω πως φαινεται στα πουλια ,αλλα εμενα μου βρωμαει ....

----------


## Sapien

> βαλε μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα βρωμης και αντιστοιχα περισσοτερο αυγο .Συνηθως φτιαχνω περισσοτερο και δεν σκεφτηκα το προβλημα που ανεφερες .Εγω κραταω ποσοτητα στην καταψυξη  (αν και δινω αλλη αυγοτροφη απο ενα σημειο και μετα  ..... Αυτη  
> 
> *Νestling eggfood for Goldfinches - Πατέ αυγοτροφή υψηλής πρωτεΐνης για νεοσσούς*
> 
> 
> ή παραλλαγη της (δες και τα σχολια ) αλλα εσυ ηθελες κατι χωρις μαγειρεμα  ...
> 
> δωσε μονο με βρωμη .Ασε την νεστλε και βλεπεις αν χρειαστει μετα .Ειχα καταλαβει οτι νεστλε ειχες βαλει .... η κρεμα νεοσσων η ετοιμη  , δεν ξερω πως φαινεται στα πουλια ,αλλα εμενα μου βρωμαει ....


Θα το κοιταξω το link.. αλλα απο πού σου εδωσα την εντυπωση οτι θελω κατι χωρις μαγειρεμα?  :Confused0033:  Καθε μερα σε κουζινα ειμαι.. Δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα!  :Jumping0046: 

Η κρεμα νεοσσων ΟΝΤΩΣ βρωμαει! Απλα δεν εδωσα σημασια γιατι αλλο ο ανθρωπος, αλλο το πουλακι.. Χαιρομαι που με επιβεβαιωνεις!  :: 

Ηθελα να σε ρωτησω κ ολο το ξεχναγα: Εχω φτιαξει ενα μιγμα με βρωμη, σταφιδες, αποξηραμενα μπανανες - ανανα - βερυκοκο - αχλαδι - ροδακινο - μανγκο (τα βρισκεις σε καταστηματα με ξηρους καρπους αυτα - ισως καποια να εχουν προσθετη ζαχαρη βεβαια..), λιναροσπορο κ κολοκυθοσπορο.. Εχω την εντυπωση οτι διαβασα πως το μανγκο ανηκει στα "απαγορευτικα" ειδη για παπαγαλακια.. Αυτο το μιγμα τρωω για πρωινο με γαλα, οταν δεν τρωω τη Nestle.. Ρωταω λοιπον: Μπορω να χτυπησω στο multi αυτο το μιγμα? Επειδη εχει μεσα τα φρουτακια ειναι αρκετα νοστιμο.. Μηπως τα "ψησω" ετσι κ φανε καπως περισσοτερο.. Τα αποξηραμενα βερυκοκα-αχλαδια-ροδακινα-μανγκο ειναι σε πολυ ελαχιστη ποσοτητα σε σχεση με τη βρωμη, το λιναροσπορο κ το κολοκυθοσπορο.. Ισα για τη μυρωδια..

----------


## Steliosan

> Η κρεμα νεοσσων ΟΝΤΩΣ βρωμαει! Απλα δεν εδωσα σημασια γιατι αλλο ο ανθρωπος, αλλο το πουλακι..


Εγω παντως οτι δινω στα πουλια και ειδικα φτιαχτο το δοκιμαζω,ξερω ολες τις γευσεις απο αυτο που δινω στα πουλια μου ασχετα αν μου αρεσει ή οχι.

----------


## jk21

Σοφια πραγματι μπορει απλα να στο ειπα ,για πιο απλο .δεν θυμαμαι 

αν θες δοκιμασε και κεινη 

για την κρεμα νεοσσων ..... η γνωστη βρωμιλα του σογιαλευρου ειναι  .... και οτι αλλο εχουν μεσα .Οι μισες bakery products εχουν και αυτες ως βαση .Καποιες βεβαια λενε και αλευρι ... 

για το αλλο που λες ,αν ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα δεν εχεις θεμα .τα pellet με φρουτα νομιζεις τι εχουν ; ..... 
για το μανγκο θα το κοιταξω ,δεν το θυμαμαι

----------


## Sapien

> Σοφια πραγματι μπορει απλα να στο ειπα ,για πιο απλο .δεν θυμαμαι 
> 
> αν θες δοκιμασε και κεινη 
> 
> για την κρεμα νεοσσων ..... η γνωστη βρωμιλα του σογιαλευρου ειναι  .... και οτι αλλο εχουν μεσα .Οι μισες bakery products εχουν και αυτες ως βαση .Καποιες βεβαια λενε και αλευρι ... 
> 
> για το αλλο που λες ,αν ειναι μικρη ποσοτητα δεν εχεις θεμα .τα pellet με φρουτα νομιζεις τι εχουν ; ..... 
> για το μανγκο θα το κοιταξω ,δεν το θυμαμαι


Thank you Thank you!  :Happy:  Λοιπον, θα παω τωρα να φτιαξω τη βρωμη με αυγο που ειπαμε νωριτερα.. Κ θα τσεκαρω κ το link που μου εδωσες (δεν ειχα χρονο μεχρι τωρα).. Κ ελπιζω με καποιες τροποποιησεις ή προσθαφαιρεσεις κατι να βγαλω! Δε μπορει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το mango σαν φρούτο δεν είναι τοξικό για τα πουλιά. Απλά θα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί, αφού το φρούτο αποτελείται από ορατές ίνες, οπότε το εσωτερικό-εσωτερικό του φρούτου θα πρέπει να προτιμάται :

----------


## Sapien

Ετσι οπως το βλεπω τωρα.... θα το φαω εγω!

Τελος παντων.. στο θεμα μας:

Τα κομματακια μανγκο που εχω ηδη στο μιγμα ειναι αποξηραμενα, οποτε δε νομιζω να τιθεται θεμα ινων. Δεν ειχα σκεφτει ποτε να τους δωσω φρεσκο μανγκο, γιατι ειχα την εντυπωση οτι απαγορευοταν.. Δεν θυμαμαι πού το ειχα διαβασει  :: 
Θα το ψαξω κ θα παραθεσω Link αν ειναι.. Μπορει να κανω κ λαθος..

----------


## Efthimis98

Απαγορεύεται το αβοκάντο... και εγώ τα μπέρδευα στην αρχή!!  ::

----------


## Sapien

Χάθηκε η Bella  :sad:   :sad:   :sad:

----------

